
MIRACULOUS new AIRSHIP set to fly by 2013 - janektm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/06/aeros_pentagon_deal/
======
shib71
I can't wait for the RAY GUNS and CLOCKWORK SPIDERS.

The use of capitals in this title is simultaneously appropriate and absurd.

~~~
janektm
Well, sorry about that. That's the result of adding the link using the
Bookmarklet. I actually didn't even notice this.

